# Should Bush be hanged?



## tanmoy_rajguru2005 (Dec 31, 2006)

Guys if Saddam can be hanged(or assasinated) for maskilling why not Bush?
comment on this.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 1, 2007)

yup


----------



## GeekyBoy (Jan 1, 2007)

Sure, why not ? What hasn't he done ???


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 1, 2007)

he is just trying to secure his nations future by securing some oil


----------



## shakshy (Jan 1, 2007)

*who will hang him?* -------- that's perhaps is the most difficult


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 1, 2007)

shakshy said:
			
		

> *who will hang him?* -------- that's perhaps is the most difficult


manmohan singh


----------



## tanmoy_rajguru2005 (Jan 1, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> he is just trying to secure his nations future by securing some oil



JUST!!!!!!!!


----------



## shakshy (Jan 1, 2007)

@vimal LOL  why not Lalu then...


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 1, 2007)

No why should bush be hanged


----------



## shakshy (Jan 1, 2007)

^^ becoz of him 2000+ of their own soldiers died more than 60000 iraqis and afghanis massacred,


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 1, 2007)

because us kicked adolf's backside in 1945.that is why he should be hanged.
__________


			
				shakshy said:
			
		

> @vimal LOL  why not Lalu then...


what is lalu doing here.


----------



## iMav (Jan 1, 2007)

in tht case every person who declared war on any1 shud be hanged lets do 1 thing hang every world leader because each one of them must have some up with a policy or a desicion tht must hav resulted in deaths of ppl .... lets hang em all ....


----------



## jal_desai (Jan 1, 2007)

hang BUSH.... hang BUSH.... hang BUSH.....*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon10.gif


----------



## shadow slayer 2007 (Jan 1, 2007)

yes hang 
i can hang him if i could get him alone in a dark place
well not hang actually choke him to death really like in hitman series 
lol wish i could get him in such a situation
__________
*z.about.com/d/politicalhumor/1/0/u/U/saddam_hang.gif

*z.about.com/d/politicalhumor/1/0/r/U/saddam_morgue.jpg
__________
*www.ericblumrich.com/jpg/a29_b.jpg

*www.ericblumrich.com/jpg/a23_b.jpg

*www.ericblumrich.com/jpg/a21_b.jpg
__________
*www.ericblumrich.com/jpg/bp_01.jpg
__________
*www.ericblumrich.com/jpg/or_03.jpg

*www.ericblumrich.com/jpg/u_05.jpg

*www.ericblumrich.com/jpg/bge_04.jpg

*www.ericblumrich.com/jpg/pos_02.jpg

just couldnt resist wanted to post the images directly


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jan 1, 2007)

^^
What was the need of all those lame posters and why do you need Bush hung for?


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 1, 2007)

why ppl have so much sympathy for saddam.do they forget his bad deeds.


----------



## blackpearl (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't have sympathy for saddam. I just want Bush to get hanged.
Osama where r u??


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 1, 2007)

nope


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 1, 2007)

Osama is under the wings of Bush. I guess you people see more of documentaries. Please watch Farenheit 911, In Plane site and similar documentaries. You will understand what he's upto. That no good #!@#$%#$


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 1, 2007)

shakshy said:
			
		

> @vimal LOL  why not Lalu then...


oh now i understand what you were talking about.LALU is an@$$%&*#,corrupt,dramebaaz,unqualified insaan(and is the best example of -ves of demcracy).my mind refuses to call his name.


----------



## nix (Jan 1, 2007)

dream on...


----------



## harmu.com (Jan 1, 2007)

forget it, bush it too strong to be hanged........amarica is ruling this world, remember when the defence head of amarica said, "we will send force to any place in the world, where osama is hiding," power is everything..........


----------



## shakshy (Jan 1, 2007)

Bush is dacoit----invades to others homes and destroys and ruins it, It was Iraq this time, No gurantee India might be the next...


----------



## harmu.com (Jan 1, 2007)

india too strong too invade, don't compare india and afganisthan.......amarica won't have that easy with india.............


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 1, 2007)

they can invade India, but the resistance will be more then Iraq or Afgan, cos here, even our army is more then US army in quantity...& don't forget the gurilla war method usually we indians follow


----------



## iMav (Jan 1, 2007)

technically US is far more advanced than india but the problem is tht v are also a nuke country so the invading us will hav to be really very well planned


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 1, 2007)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> they can invade India, but the resistance will be more then Iraq or Afgan, cos here, even our army is more then US army in quantity...& don't forget the gurilla war method usually we indians follow


Yes we are experts in gurilla war by living in jungalraj for many years


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 1, 2007)

Well Guyz Like it it or not Bush is a democratically elected Leader & all his acts have to be sanctioned by the US Congress. The best slap in his mouth will be a defeat in Presidential elections to him and his party. He cant act smart for long now that the US Congress is dominated by the Democrats.

BTW America in its right mind will not invade India coz Its trying to use India to hold off the Chinese, Attack India and its power will become too weak, enough for for the Chinese to interfere and have a field day.


----------



## shakshy (Jan 1, 2007)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> ...& don't forget the gurilla war method usually we indians follow


Dont thnk so...What kinda guerilla warefare do we have????


----------



## tanmoy_rajguru2005 (Jan 1, 2007)

shakshy said:
			
		

> Dont thnk so...What kinda guerilla warefare do we have????


YP. Indian common ppl r not so experiened with WAR and GUN like Iraq or Afganistan.But our military power is quite strong. So if US wants to destroy India it ll make them so weak that they will not be the superpower anymore.


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 1, 2007)

harmu.com said:
			
		

> forget it, bush it too strong to be hanged........amarica is ruling this world, remember when the defence head of amarica said, "we will send force to any place in the world, where osama is hiding," power is everything..........



It goes to show one thing. Put a flag saying Al Qaeda in the anaconda inhabited Amazon forests and US forces will rush there in the blink of an eye. 



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> they can invade India, but the resistance will be more then Iraq or Afgan, cos here, even our army is more then US army in quantity...& don't forget the gurilla war method usually we indians follow



Guerrilla warfare tactics were mastered by the Viets and Talibans but how do they come to use when your enemy drops bombs on top of your heads and your guerrilla tactics won't reach up to the sky.....? India's superior armed forces lose more AF pilots in peacetime accidents than US does in wartime.



			
				mAV3 said:
			
		

> technically US is far more advanced than India but the problem is tht v are also a nuke country so the invading us will hav to be really very well planned



The nuclear warheads India possesses would not be able to harm US or its close favorites like NATO countries. Moreover our missiles don't have the range to carry nuclear warheads so far as to affect US mainland. If US really wants to fight war with India there is no stopping as it is militarily much sophisticated, has got very powerful surveillance and not to talk about its economic power - all three are essential to win a war.

By the way I think Bush should be tried for war crimes for leading US to devastation of a civilization in Iraq without concrete justification or proof, violating Geneva Conventions on treatment of prisoners or war, violation International Code of Human Rights, trivalising crimes by the US Army against Iraqi innocents, making a mockery of justice by using a Kangaroo court with inexperienced persecutors to put Saddam to trial. Also for its unashamed support when Israel rollers in Beirut a la medieval imperialist style for one kidnapped soldier - a shame to human civilization.

India won't be in danger of US attacks so soon seeing a lot of US economy is dependent on India, India has technological prowess to disable or at least hamper US intelligence, India is a large market for US products (largest outside of US) and is a completely democratic country which would cause furore over the world if India is attacked. The fact is no two proper democracies have ever gone to war.


----------



## spynic (Jan 1, 2007)

ya ya he shud be hangd!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 1, 2007)

nah, if they want they can invade india saying that the Gandhi Family is ruling india from 50 years which is a dictatorship 

But yeah, right now, i see india as another Iraq in the making. India is a big market, at one time iraq was also a big market for USA. They sold iraq weapons, well...they are giving us the weapon technology too.....for what, protection against war or pakistan, to hell with war can't they work on to create better bussiness relations with them

General public doesn't care what the boss of lashkar said about Manmohan singh, only the politicians care for it cos it is their job to care & make an issue. General public cares for low price of Rice & Wheat first, or better yet, availability of water & electricity.

People say india is developing, ya right, Making 100 malls in gurgaon or Noida or availability of International brands in india such as ipod, Laptops, cars, honda bikes doesn't mean a developing country when we don't even get proper water supply in Delhi & mumbai, or better yet...proper sanitation & sewage system

woops...silghtly went off topic here


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 1, 2007)

India is still in better colour in the world than Iraq was, because Indian government isn't formed by an dictator who captured the country by force like Saddam did. India has much better standing, position, influence...I know India is a crap but US can't just hit India and get away easily at least for the next few decades. The day US uses India to fight a war against somebody will be the day we should really be worried of 'disposal' of India after the war.

Today Bush justified Saddam's removal of a dictator but where was the dictator tag when US used him to destroy and kill Ayatollah Khomeini's Iranian soldiers? And what about Saudi Arabia where killings, missings, torture under the dictator royal family beats Saddam's records exponentially? Did someone say oil politics.....?


----------



## iMav (Jan 1, 2007)

it isnt justified on our part to comment on some1 based on wat v hv seen on tv coz wat they hav shown is merely a very minute fraction of what has been happening for the past 2 decades not to forget bete ne baap ka kaam pura kiya hai


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 1, 2007)

how would you like m1a1 abrams tanks passing right infront of your door


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 1, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> it isnt justified on our part to comment on some1 based on wat v hv seen on tv coz wat they hav shown is merely a very minute fraction of what has been happening for the past 2 decades not to forget bete ne baap ka kaam pura kiya hai



Not at all. I don't allow my judgements to be based on TV news. Media is designed so that it feeds what the audience wants not what is the truth. To find the truth you have to dig in libraries, walk and extra mile, search out old records, find out who did what in all these 29 years and come to the final conclusion. I think not all people base their choices on celebrity endorsements and opinions in TV shows.


----------



## iMav (Jan 1, 2007)

wat makes u think thts gonna happen are u so scared of the US


----------



## shakshy (Jan 2, 2007)

^^ its not about scarred, its only about the possibility that may arise a decade so. Bush, seeing india as their potential market is getting the best from it *at present[/a]. After it, when india grows powerful for instance develops nuke weapons, he will term it as a threat to US or as uprise of terrorism. Then he will do the same he has done with iraq. Then gradually get hold of india and take what ever we hav got*


----------



## iMav (Jan 2, 2007)

feed the nostradamus inside u its hungry and making strange noises


----------



## shakshy (Jan 2, 2007)

nostradamus--?????????


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Jan 2, 2007)

he ought to be hanged.....American govt. has been interfering into the affairs of other countried for long


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 2, 2007)

shakshy said:
			
		

> ^^ its not about scarred, its only about the possibility that may arise a decade so. Bush, seeing india as their potential market is getting the best from it *at present[/a]. After it, when india grows powerful for instance develops nuke weapons, he will term it as a threat to US or as uprise of terrorism. Then he will do the same he has done with iraq. Then gradually get hold of india and take what ever we hav got*


* 

Don't worry we already have nukes. US does not attack enemies which don't ensure its victory, it never attacked nuclear power like Russia, China when they were foes. Neither does it dare attack North Korea.



			
				UFO007 said:
			
		


			he ought to be hanged.....American govt. has been interfering into the affairs of other countried for long
		
Click to expand...


Sigh. US Administration should have realized foreign policy is meant for cooperation not forcing their ideals on others.*


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Jan 13, 2007)

GeekyBoy said:
			
		

> Sure, why not ? What hasn't he done ???



what has he done to be hanged?


----------



## faraaz (Jan 14, 2007)

Gotten countless innocent civilians in Iraq killed for no good reason...oh wait, he had two...

1) A 20 yr old grudge against Iraq carried by his Pop...

2) Money and oil for his private pocket...


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 14, 2007)

Osama  will says : Biradar 180 mulko ki fauz mere picche par Osama ko pakarana muskil hi nahiin balki namukin hai . 

Carry Out attacks on USA


----------



## pirates1323 (Jan 26, 2007)

firstly bush should be beaten hardly by the public..... then he should be dragged on the roads of IRAQ and all countries ... lol.......then police should put burnin iron on his butt ..... and then finally he should be HANGED ...

tht would bring more peace ..


----------



## keanu_reeves (Feb 5, 2007)

he & his father bush senior both should be hanged. They are the ones ho sold the wepons of mass distructions to terroists like taleban  (even saddam) now they kill inocent people in name of war against terrorism. which really is war for oil. 

Proof : Why is america still not helping India in it's war against terrorism.
Thus Proved : Bush in itself is a terrorist and should be hanged like Saddam and with a 100 kg weight on his feet so his neck not only breaks but is pulled out of his body.
@$$o


----------



## evil_maverick (Feb 5, 2007)

Areee Bush Ko Phasi Do Ya Na Do!!
Apna Kya Hoga?
Na Hee Mujhe Koi Ek Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 Dega....na Hee Nvidia N680i..aur Na Hee Nvidia 8800 Gtx......aur Nahee Ek Blu Ray Drive....


----------



## VD17 (Feb 6, 2007)

As always, EVERYONE in this world is SELFISH. 
Why he attacked Iraq? Oil.
Why is he not openly screwing Pakistan verbally over its cross-border terrorism and blah blah blah? Because Pak's hiding Osama. And they have nukes. Bush doesnt have the money (resource, man-power or the bloody guts) to pull an Iraq on Pakistan.

And c'mon.. who'll even think of putting charges of war crimes against Bush (i mean amongst the people whose opinions are respected, not hardliners like Ahmedinejad or Kim Jong Il)? the puppets at UN?
__________
I think Kerry would have been even more selfish and a bigger annoyance to us had he won. He seems a lot more shrewd. And he'd go to even farther lengths to safeguard his and America's interests... lengths which Bush cant see out of his sheer stupidity. lol


----------



## sreevirus (Feb 7, 2007)

hehehe...
*uncyclopedia.org/wiki/George_W._Bush
*uncyclopedia.org/wiki/George_Dubya_Bush
*uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Dubya_kodak_moments

btw, yeah, he should be hanged...reason: unnatural stupidity.


----------



## 47shailesh (Feb 7, 2007)

Hang him till death...
But B4 hanging him make him president of INDIA so that it he will drop few 
nukes on pak too...
then surely kill him


----------



## DDIF (Feb 11, 2007)

pirates1323 said:
			
		

> firstly bush should be beaten hardly by the public..... then he should be dragged on the roads of IRAQ and all countries ... lol.......then police should put burnin iron on his butt ..... and then finally he should be HANGED ...
> 
> tht would bring more peace ..


Thats What i want to say! You just said mine words.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Feb 12, 2007)

first blacken the face of bush ,  then made him ride on donkey in public . then give him 100 lashe .Finally put send him to Bihar ,.they will take care of Mr bush


----------

